# husky family



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

Father Sammy and mother Luna with five pups! 






There are more pics on the 2nd and 3th pages!....


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful! Stunning dogs.


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

there are more pics and also the from the puppies


 



thanks!


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

HUSKY PUPS!!!! holy adorable overload!! beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

aaaawwwwwwssssssss!!! I think that says it all


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I want to steal a puppy! They are too precious. What are your plans for this litter?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

we can change one of them with an boxer pup hehehe? i love boxers too. My first dog was an boxer! deal?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful parents and puppy's you must be so excited!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

kerems said:


> we can change one of them with an boxer pup hehehe? i love boxers too. My first dog was an boxer! deal?



I want this one!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

awwwww they are beautiful! I missed Ilya's puppyhood because we adopted him as an adult. 

Congratulations!


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

can i see my boxer pup?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

JustTess said:


> awwwww they are beautiful! I missed Ilya's puppyhood because we adopted him as an adult.
> 
> Congratulations!


you have got a picture of ilya?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

What conformation or working titles and health certificates do your dogs have?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

they have a european passport and book of health. They are tested by veterinary! they are from polland! and the father from sammy (the male) was the champion of muching in 2007! so they are complete healthy and use too the people!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

So they are BYB dogs. Ok then.


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

RBark said:


> So they are BYB dogs. Ok then.


Sorry! but wat does BYB means?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

They are stunning dogs, but to be perfectly honest it is hard for me to appreciate this if you have no special plans for these puppies.. there are just too many unwanted dogs lying around in shelters.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

kerems said:


> Sorry! but wat does BYB means?


Backyard Bred Dogs. It means dogs that were bred with no intention of bettering the breed and no plans future plans for the dogs. There are thousands of Huskies without homes right now in the USA. You just contributed to that problem.


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> They are stunning dogs, but to be perfectly honest it is hard for me to appreciate this if you have no special plans for these puppies.. there are just too many unwanted dogs lying around in shelters.


thats hard for me to say that but i have to find owners for the pups! but i will keep contact with them and i want to be sure if they are well treated?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

kerems said:


> Sorry! but wat does BYB means?


Backyard Breeder

Simply put, Your dogs are beautiful but not breeding quality. In the views of the people on this forum, BYB shouldn't breed unless their dogs are proven by either being working dogs or show dogs. Most of the people here either work in shelters or vet offices, or volunteer at shelters and watch all these dogs come in that were "oops" litters or BYB dogs that the owners either bred out of "love" or for "money" or because "dogs should breed why not?"

Before a dog is bred, they should be either working dogs (BOTH PARENTS) or show dogs that are CH., should be health tested (that's NOT a Vet saying your dog is healthy) meaning their Hips should be checked for defects, eyes checked, and family history should be checked to make sure your not passing on bad genes to future generations. Also the puppies should be sent out to their new homes on no breeding contracts (they MUST be spayed or Neutered by a certain age) and if the new owners can not keep their dog, they must be returned to you. Also most if not all of the litter should have been spoken for prior to the breeding taking place. By the time they do all of this they are no longer BYB but respected and normally trusted breeders.

There is much more to it, but that's just a quick run down. No one here is jumping on you, but we would like to know why you bred these 2 dogs. There are so many dogs in shelters right now that are looking for homes (and being put down because of lack of homes or being abused) and when you breed a dog, your taking away homes from these dogs that need them.

Enjoy your pups, but think deeply about it next time you want to breed your dogs. What are you doing to improve the breed? What are your goals as a breeder? What are you willing to do to meet the goals? Is there a need for your dogs and are there GOOD people that are willing to take them for life?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

kerems said:


> thats hard for me to say that but i have to find owners for the pups! but i will keep contact with them and i want to be sure if they are well treated?


With pet overpopulation as high as it is, that is not enough. Breeding should be reserved for the most exceptional dogs of each breed. Raising a litter of huskies may be fun for you, but in reality you are doing a great disservice to the Huskies awaiting adoption, the Huskies on euthanasia lists, etc.

I'm not sure how old you are, so are these your dogs or your parents? Ie., are they your responsibility?

EDIT: Great post, Darkmoon.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Good points for someone intersested in breeding their dogs. *But the dogs are already here.* Every so often this forum falls into a funk.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

harrise said:


> Good points for someone intersested in breeding their dogs. *But the dogs are already here.* Every so often this forum falls into a funk.


Did you even read what I wrote?


Darkmoon said:


> *Enjoy your pups, but think deeply about it next time you want to breed your dogs.* What are you doing to improve the breed? What are your goals as a breeder? What are you willing to do to meet the goals? Is there a need for your dogs and are there GOOD people that are willing to take them for life?


People breed their dogs at first not knowing, it takes people like on this forum to show them there are more to it. Yes this one is done and over with, but next time is what we are worried about

As I said Enjoy your pups and please make sure they are on contracts that you'll get them back if the new owners can't keep them and make sure they are all on spay/neuter contracts to protect the pups from ending up in puppy mills or other BYB that breed their dogs ever heat cycle (which is very unhealthy for the bitch)

Really that dad is beautiful.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I did indeed read what you wrote. It's just some days I jump on here and it's all Preachy McGee in every topic. I guess it grinds my gears because I read it all so often. 

[/HIGHJACK]


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

RBark said:


> Backyard Bred Dogs. It means dogs that were bred with no intention of bettering the breed and no plans future plans for the dogs. There are thousands of Huskies without homes right now in the USA. You just contributed to that problem.


First wat i want to say we are living in the nederlands! its working complete diffrent here then in America! In holland if you take a dog it has to be checked for all kind of health problems! (for HD or eyes......) and they get a computer chip! they are all registrated! we even pay tax! We have a really big garden so alot of space for dogs to run and play! we gave them dog training! and as i just told if someone wants the pups i ask them to keep contact so i wanna know how they treat the dog! and if they cant handel it i want it back! so no way that they are going to end up on streets! trust me on that i love the dogs much more that you think!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Kerems, how old are the dog and bitch who had this litter? Is it the female's first?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Kerems, how old are the dog and bitch who had this litter? Is it the female's first?


The mother is 16 mounths and the father is 15 mounths! the pups are now two weeks! and they stay with the mother till they are 9 weeks!


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just like to say your dogs and pups are adorable.
I know this off-topic ...


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

qwerty80 said:


> Just like to say your dogs and pups are adorable.
> I know this off-topic ...


thank you! all anmials are nice! thats nice to hear that!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

kerems, what kind of laws are there in the Netherlands about breeding dogs? You have to have a permit to sell animals right?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

Ender said:


> kerems, what kind of laws are there in the Netherlands about breeding dogs? You have to have a permit to sell animals right?


yes you need papers to breeding dogs! animal rescue is checking everywere and the dogs are registrated and chiped! so they now who owns a dog and how many! You also have to pay tax for each dog! thats little complicated! anyway there are strong rules here!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

So, have the parents been health checked for hips and eyes and all that?


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> With pet overpopulation as high as it is, that is not enough. Breeding should be reserved for the most exceptional dogs of each breed. Raising a litter of huskies may be fun for you, but in reality you are doing a great disservice to the Huskies awaiting adoption, the Huskies on euthanasia lists, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure how old you are, so are these your dogs or your parents? Ie., are they your responsibility?
> 
> EDIT: Great post, Darkmoon.


We are a family with two children.So yes we are responsible for the dogs.We understand now that in amerika there are big problems with breading dog but really in holland its a little diffrent.Please dont worry.



Ender said:


> So, have the parents been health checked for hips and eyes and all that?


Yes they have. They Have a health passport.And the father and the mother are also no familly.


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: in the forest*


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re:On the beach...*










MORE...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## qwerty80 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seriously, your male husky is one of the most gorgeous huskies i have ever seen...
He seems pretty well behaved too 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Everyone looks happy. The gray one looks a little mischevious in one of the pictures .

Ilya, my male husky is about 40 lbs (18 kg). How are your dogs? Nice mask pattern.


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

*Father Sammy as a pup!!!!!*

:eek


----------



## Kindred (Nov 9, 2008)

Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

JustTess said:


> Beautiful pictures. Everyone looks happy. The gray one looks a little mischevious in one of the pictures .
> 
> Ilya, my male husky is about 40 lbs (18 kg). How are your dogs? Nice mask pattern.


Sammy is our male husky. he is 22 kilogram! and luna(the female) about 18 kilo! do you have more pics from Ilya? nice color!



Kindred said:


> Your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you! 

your dog is also really beautifull!



Kindred said:


> Your dogs are beautiful!


wat is this dog? really nice colors! i have never seen like this one!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: in the forest*



He is gorgeous!. Love the markings!.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: in the forest*

Beautiful sibes  if the pups are half as gorgeous as the parents they'll be beautiful


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!

So you have to have a lisence to have pets in Holland? How awesome. Do they regulate breeding as well?

Do you guys have an operpopulation problem there, or no?


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs. I love huskies, but would never own one, because I know I would never have the energy for one. 

Although I do hope that was the mother's first litter. 16 months is really to young to be breeding a dog. I think anything under two years is young, and even two years is alittle early.


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Father Sammy as a pup!!!!!*

kerems thanks for posting these gorgeous pics!!
you seriously just made my day 
the pictures of sammy as a pup remind me so much of our czar, our white husky 
you seem to provide your pair with a lot of activity, your pictures make me wish i lived in the netherlands as well!


----------



## Blooper (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeempie, wat zijn ze lief!!!!!!!!!! Zou ze allemaal willen hebben, maar dat gaat helaas niet 
Hoe oud zijn ze nu???


----------

